# Nukes Biker return



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well after a 7 year hiatus I am returning to the biking world !

my last motorbike was back in 2003 and was a ZX6R which I had a lot of fun with

almost 8 years later I am easing my way back in with a Suzuki SV650S 2003 model which came up on a tip from my brother at a very decent price

I am picking her up this weekend and after some practice will be riding back to Sunny (hopefully) Devon over the weekend.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

That looks comfy :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice one Dave, Don,t get any ideas of a bike forum will ya....... :roll: 
Just got my bike back on the road for summer, have to catch up sometime...............  

Cheers S


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

nukeadmin said:


> Well after a 7 year hiatus I am returning to the biking world !


Welcome back and good luck with the new machine 

Did something similar a few years ago when I sold my ZX9R and took a seven year 'divorce forced' break from 2 wheels. 
I treat myself to a new CB1300 for commuting to work in 2009 and let that go last year to pay for a load of blockpaving that allowed me to get the MH down the side of the house into storage.

There wasn't much contest really, for as much as I love being on the bikes, I love MHing more and the bikes are always considered boy's toys in the new household.

Hope we get a good summer for you to enjoy 8)

Ken.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad you finally decided to return to the fold.  

Hope the trip back is a good one.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Son in laws first bike was a suzi sv 650 then 600gsxr now gsxr 1000.
Daughter has gs 500 restricted for her first two years. I own gsxf 650 and track a zx6


Have fun and keep the shiny side up.

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Where is the sidecar for the family :lol: :lol: :lol: have fun


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Once a biker always a biker  welcome back, ride safe.


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice bike........take it easy...........Once a biker always a biker!!!!


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Now I'm green with envy.
My last bike was a Yamaha FJR1300 that we intended to tour on after my retirement.
Then I found motorhoming and we spend so much time in that so the bike went to a better home.
GOD I miss my bike especially after seeing your beauty.
Have fun and ride safe.


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome back to two wheels and freedom......Ride safe

Dick

Here's my bike, thinking of getting rid as fancy a change, but not sure what to go for........


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

All this plastonic everywhere, its not proper. Whatever happened to proper motorbikes with ally tanks, built in anti-rust (oil leaks) etc.

Mind you I do fancy something well engineered and shaft drive, 1200GX BMW is very tempting. Meanwhile my 400cc Suzy powered CCM FT35S fits in the motorhome garage and propells me at more than sufficient speed.


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Have fun and be safe.  My last bike was a GT750M suzuki owned for 21yrs, love 2 strokes GT,KH are and always have been my favs. Since be told i have Alzheimer's they are all gone. There is nothin Better then waking up on a sunday, the sun is just on the rise, a *** and a brew and of to Bala mmmmm good days. As before be safe and enjoy
jealous pete


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thx for the comments guys, really looking forward to the freedom that a ride on a bike affords once more


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome back to the fold, no bikers are ever ex-bikers, they just don't have a bike sometimes


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Heres mine, hope to do Europe in June


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Jede said:


> Welcome back to the fold, no bikers are ever ex-bikers, they just don't have a bike sometimes


I like that  It's so true.

Went back to bikes with a GSX600 a few years ago - before that, I was young and foolish and rode Ducatis :wink:

However, the Suzuki spent most of its time parked up in the garden, so it eventually went to a nice young RAF man.

Maybe one day ... 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> thx for the comments guys, really looking forward to the freedom that a ride on a bike affords once more


Well you chose the right bike to get back into biking Dave, I love the twin engined Suzuki, I owned a SV1000 and the twin engine has real character.

Really nice looking bike in silver and with the bottom fairing added it looks even better.

MHS...Rob


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sidecar? Did someone say sidecar?

This is the Outfit Clive built for some trials. Its based on a Ariel 500 single Hunter but it was stroked and bored by me to 600cc.

Number plate was special as it was all made from bits including a lot of bronze welding to make the chair etc.

Halcion days.

C.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> All this plastonic everywhere, its not proper. Whatever happened to proper motorbikes with ally tanks, built in anti-rust (oil leaks) etc.
> 
> Mind you I do fancy something well engineered and shaft drive, 1200GX BMW is very tempting. Meanwhile my 400cc Suzy powered CCM FT35S fits in the motorhome garage and propells me at more than sufficient speed.


Something decidedly fishy about this photo lol


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd love a motorbike again. I started of with a honda 250 superdream back in the days when you could learn on a 250 cc bike. Boy did I learn too. Dropped it twice within 500 miles and overshot a roundabout. 
Somehow I managed not to kill myself before some reprobate in Birmingham nicked it. I got another superdream before joining the leather jacketed local bike fraternity and moved up to a CB750.
After that bikes took a back seat for a while as I passed my car test and went to 4 wheels. Inevitably the old bike itch returned though and I bought a Suzi GSX750. 
Sadly, this was my last bike and I've not had one for 20 years now but the biker in me is still there. Nowadays I hanker for comfort and I'd love to tour Europe on a Goldwing. Hopefully one day I'll fulfill that dream.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Nice looking bike Nuke - you just need a motorhome now to go with it!  

Sue


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well i picked up the bike over the weekend and couldn't have wished for better weather 

I had a smile on my face all the way down the M5 

I had forgotten how brutal a sports bike is on the body at speed and had a stopoff at Taunton services to get some much needed exercise and back relief !

Bike really is pristine and has only had 250+ miles put on her in the last 4 years !!!

I swapped out the battery as it was done in from being stood unused for most of the time but aside from that and a new Mot and Tax haven't had to outlay for anything

Most importantly for my self esteem was that my old racing leathers, helmet and boots from 7 years ago still fitted 
I had envisaged me tugging on the jacket / trousers and having to embarrassingly remove them beaten and go off and buy new kit better suited to a middle aged waistline lol

Guess my running training has bought me down a few waist sizes


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad to hear it all went well. I don't know about nowadays but don't helmets have a usable life of about 5 years?


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Helmet life depends on usage & storage, and also what they are made of, but essentially UV and heat affect the plastics or resins used in them.

Most recommend 5 yr life in average use (some 3yrs), but what is average use?? 

If kept in storage (not in UV light, in cool conditions) they can last a lot longer.

BUT drop it once on a hard surface from over 1m high and most recommend instant replacement.

It all depends on how much you value your noddle :wink: . 

I change mine when the inside starts getting saggy/losing fit, which is usually between 3 & 5 yrs as mine is pleasure use only. If i was commuting in one it would get changed more frequently


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Welcome back

I think once its in your system its there for good. I was weaned as a Petrol head with my Dad stripping his bikes down in the fully furnished front room of our little house. Sideboard covered in blankets to keep the parts in order.

Packed up for good seven years ago and sold my three bikes and gear.

Back to three bikes again now.

Ride safely, defensively, there are definately more nutters out there.

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In my teens our kitchen smelled more of baked Hammerite than any hot food.....


----------

